# I need a new health card...



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Well I need a new health, my old one fell apart and I lost it a few years ago. I dont want to get the new health card with the picture, because I dont want to have to pay every 5 years for a new card with new picture that isnt even valid as photo id. Can I still get the old style of health card with no picture on it? Was I given wrong info about needing to get a new health card every 5 years or so like a drivers license?

thanks


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

You have no choice. the "new" health card is now "the" health card.

A real pain to get because of the id requirements. 
They do expire, mine is 5 years, my daughters is 4 years and my sons is 3 years. Go figure. 

Good luck.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

thats what I though, another cash grab by the government.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

wonderings said:


> thats what I though, another cash grab by the government.


Yes, and our health care system has money to burn. Burn I tell you!

Or, it could be a security issue, with the old cards lending themselves to fraud.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't think you have to pay for them. I don't recall having to pay for mine.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

RicktheChemist said:


> It's all about the identity of the cardholder. Pretty soon most credit cards will have pictures on them too


Unless you're a Hutterite in Alberta.



fozy said:


> I don't think you have to pay for them. I don't recall having to pay for mine.


I don't see anything on OHIP's website about paying for renewal.
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/pub/ohip/renew.html

Although that doesn't mean they won't hit you up at the office.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Since I don't drive, it is a form of identification. Name, photo and address on the back. Pain to get but handy to have.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

robert said:


> Since I don't drive, it is a form of identification. Name, photo and address on the back. Pain to get but handy to have.


But who will take it as ID?


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

My library, purolator, Canada Post, Beer and Liquor stores (not that I need it).
Any place that asks for photo id.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

As I understand it, the only people who can ask to see your Health Card are health service providers (i.e. your doctor, hospital, clinic, etc).

Your Health Card SHOULD only be used for medical services, but most places will accept it to confirm your identity and age. My wife uses hers all the time for that purpose since she doesn't have a driver's license.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

robert said:


> Since I don't drive, it is a form of identification. Name, photo and address on the back. Pain to get but handy to have.


I could consider getting a driver's license in any case. Always good to be able to legally drive when the occasional need arises.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Lars, the point of not having one is that I hate to drive. Besides, I've driven illegally before and if an emergency arose, I'd drive again. Few cops would ticket you if it were an emergency. Also, it costs money to have one, non? Don't you have to renew it every 5 years?
I'll stick with my HC thanks.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I can confirm that you do NOT pay for the Ontario photo health card. Yes it expires every 5 years and it is a pain in the backside to have to deal with that, but since your doctor should be asking to view the physical card every time you go to see him, you really should get a new one.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

robert said:


> Lars, the point of not having one is that I hate to drive. Besides, I've driven illegally before and if an emergency arose, I'd drive again. Few cops would ticket you if it were an emergency. Also, it costs money to have one, non? Don't you have to renew it every 5 years?
> I'll stick with my HC thanks.


Yikes! Not to derail this thread, but with that attitude, I would hope the cops would come down hard on you. Hate to drive, but drive illegal when needed? Don't want to spend money on a driver's license? Just what we need - uninsured, untrained drivers on the road. Do us all favour and get a driver's license. Or stay off the roads completely, emergency or not.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

take a pill buddy. if I need to get someone to the hospital I will.
Who says I'm untrained?
Besides, I've seen some of you "trained" drivers and nearly been hit by them.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

robert said:


> My library, purolator, Canada Post, Beer and Liquor stores (not that I need it).
> Any place that asks for photo id.


My rommate doesnt have a licence and nobody will take her health card as ID. She has tried a LOT of places. 

You have good luck!


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I've found that most people who have had to get the new photo health card recognize how much of a pain it is and accept it as id.
Beyond that, baffle them with BS. If you keep them on the defensive they usually cave in. Not the best solution but it works in a pinch.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

From an ID perspective, there are other alternatives:
LCBO Social Responsibility
The BYID card is only valid for those 19-35 (lame - old people don't drink?)
Also, my wife has one of these, and about half of of the places she's presented it don't even know what it is. One place even refused to serve her because they didn't know about it. The card is "solely for the purpose of purchasing beverage alcohol in Ontario"

Also:
CIC Canada | Application for a Citizenship Certificate from Inside Canada
Canadian Citizenship Card (want to get one of these personally) <- there not just for immigrants ya know.

Passport Canada: Applying for a passport
Canadian Passport

Always good to have multiple ID. Especially good if you leave some locked up at home, and your wallet gets lost or stolen. There is nothing harder than trying to prove you are who you are when you have NO ID at all.


----------



## Nina Danne Marshall (Oct 11, 2004)

NB health cards don't require photo id... but they can be a pain in the ass to replace if you're living out of province. My wallet got stolen, and i needed to get a new one, and my sister filled out all the forms for me, and they refused to mail me a new one to montreal, where i go to school. And as luck would have it, i got seriously ill (*i have a bad ulcer, and i was vomiting up blood, and really needed to go to the hospital*) and couldn't, because i had to wait until my sister got the card mailed to her, and then mailed it to me. Was the most horrible two weeks of my life.


----------

